# New Classic Horror-themed Midnight Syndicate CD this summer



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello,

I just wanted to announce that Midnight Syndicate will be releasing a new CD this summer called "Monsters of Legend."

It's our tribute to the classic Universal Monster and Hammer Films of yesteryear.

Those of you familiar with our CDs know that classic horror is a big part of what we do. On this disc we'll be taking it to another level.

If you have a classic horror-themed attraction or are looking for good atmosphere to get your guests in the mood before they walk through the door, this will be a disc to check out.

We'll be at TransWorld and MHC so please stop by.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I would like to say, that your CD's have really added an exciting element to anyone's haunt. Whether it is a home haunter or a professional haunt, you have really added a new and exciting dimension to Halloween. Will be watching for your new CD this summer! 

Thanks again for all of your great music!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and we look forward to hearing the new CD!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Love your CD's have several of them. Thanks for adding another this year!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for the comments. 

RoxyBlue, thanks. Our joining this forum is way overdue. Happy to be a part of it.

We are really excited about this new disc. Classic horror films are one of our biggest influences for Midnight Syndicate so to do a tribute to them is a blast. There is a decent mix of sound design with the music (somewhat like "Carnival Arcane"). That should hopefully work well for various haunt usage!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Look forward to the new cd!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We have all your CDs and are looking forward to your upcoming release. The classic monster movie theme sounds great.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have every single one of your cd's, and will be buying the new one as well as soon as it goes on sale.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I have all your CDs as well. I enjoy listening to them during my building period when I'm
setting up my haunt. It drives my creepy creative side. A true work of haunting art you create.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Yay!! New music! I can't wait ... any sneak-peek clips we can hear?


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Again, really appreciate the comments and the support. The new CD is really coming along well. We're in the mixing stage now. Putting final touches on songs. We're right on track for a mid-July release. Dr., I do think we'll be posting some preview clips in June!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ok, excited about the CD for sure, but it says you are from Chardon? I drive by there every week going to Painsville for a job we are working on. How is Midnight Syndicate so close to me and I haven't every gotten to say hi?


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Small world! We are going to be having a CD release party for the new disc (maybe out in Lakewood or maybe on the east side). We'll be announcing it on our Facebook page or if you want to sign up on our mailing list at the bottom of www.midnightsyndicate.com/bio.htm. Always a lot of local haunters and some fun.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

*Release date July 19th*

Hello again,

Just thought I'd post an update here. The "Monsters of Legend" CD will be coming out on July 19th. We've got more info on the site and on our Facebook page. Very excited to release this! Here's a preview of the artwork....


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm like Haunted Spider as I didn't know you guys are in Chardon (I'm down in Akron). Just saw this post and I'm really excited to hear the new CD (okay, I'd rather have the limited vinyl!).


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent! Love your pics from MHC. Great show as always... Yeah, looks like we'll be doing a listening party up here on the 18th. Love that your diggin' the vinyl. I should mention that every vinyl purchase will include a free CD version as there was almost 30 minutes of music we didn't have room for on the vinyl (that 40 minute limit is a killer).


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, MS, MHC was a blast this year!

And vinyl is where it's at (especially if the CD is included!). Please post up the info for the listening party on the 18th. I'd love to come up with some of the area haunters!!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks Great MS, can't wait to pick up a copy. Thanks for putting your talent to work and putting out great CDs for the haunting community, you guys have really allowed all of us to "Kick it up a notch". 13th Hour is my favorite.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This does look great, and I'm super excited to hear it. I listen to your stuff on a regular basis, and I can't wait to hear this.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

So... when is the pre party and where


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

So when do we get to hear some sample tracks?!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They just posted a preview track on YouTube:






(MS, hope you don't mind my posting the link for you)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The preview sounds great. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting that RoxyBlue! I posted it here too but it was on another thread. Appreciate it.

Haunted Spider, Highbury (and anyone else in Northern Ohio/Western PA) - We'll be hosting a CD Listening Party on Thursday, July 18th. I think near Mayfield Rd. and I-271. We will post all the detail this Tuesday. The last one was fun. We might run a costume contest this time, do some different things.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you for pressing vinyl! I collect and can't wait to add this to my collection! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks! With all those classic Universal images it felt like the perfect time to do a record. This album kind of reminds me of those old Halloween 33s I grew up listening to so I'm excited too to be pressing them.


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

FEARnet has just posted the second preview track from the "Monsters of Legend" album on their. It's called "Carriage Ride." I hope you enjoy it! - http://www.fearnet.com/news/news-ar...r-midnight-syndicates-new-track-carriage-ride


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just listened to the track. It really conveys the feeling of a relentless drive toward something truly terrifying. Close your eyes while listening to it and you can feel the tension build.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds great. I can't wait to get my hands on this CD!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks! I think between that track and "It Lives!" you get a good feel of what the disc is like - though there's so much more music (clocks in at 65 minutes).

Da Weiner - I saw your tag line for Frank's Hot Sauce - I love that commercial. If you do indeed like Frank's Hot Sauce, we just did a bit on our Facebook page and www.legionsofthenight.com for Haunted Hot Sauce. Definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Midnight Syndicate said:


> Thanks! I think between that track and "It Lives!" you get a good feel of what the disc is like - though there's so much more music (clocks in at 65 minutes).
> 
> Da Weiner - I saw your tag line for Frank's Hot Sauce - I love that commercial. If you do indeed like Frank's Hot Sauce, we just did a bit on our Facebook page and www.legionsofthenight.com for Haunted Hot Sauce. Definitely worth checking out!


Thanx for posting the the link for the Haunted Hot Sauce. I might have to get me some of that for the open house I have on Halloween. Great packaging.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

There are exclusive tracks available on the new Big Scary Show that have not been released elsewhere...


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

In addition to The Big Scary Show, we've just unleashed one more preview track called "Lord of the Realm" exclusively on BLOODY DISGUSTING!

http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3243303/exclusive-stream-midnight-syndicates-lord-of-the-realm/

Hope you enjoy it. Only 2 days till we release this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do I hear a bit of an homage to the Twilight Zone theme as well in that track?

Nice!


----------



## Midnight Syndicate (Feb 15, 2013)

- There are touches of Bernard Herrmann, James Bernard (Hammer Films), and Waxman influences throughout (just to name a few of the bigger names).


----------

